# Just a quickie



## Ekka (Oct 30, 2006)

Wham bam thank you Mam  

1.25mins and 6.3mb WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/quickie.wmv


----------



## pmuscato (Oct 30, 2006)

Was that tree a Silk Oak?


----------



## Ekka (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, Grevillea robusta aka Silky oak.


----------

